# Police stoned in Acapulco



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Having see the latest videos of students stoning police that were blocking their way to take over the Acapulco Airport bust be killing Acapulco lovers...Very surprised the police did not fire on the students even while 3 police lay on the ground being kicked & beaten by the mob, many injured 3 critical...all flights cancelled to and from ACA......que lastima

http://revolution-news.com/mexico-police-block-advance-normalistas-acapulco/


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

chicois8 said:


> Having see the latest videos of students stoning police that were blocking their way to take over the Acapulco Airport bust be killing Acapulco lovers...Very surprised the police did not fire on the students even while 3 police lay on the ground being kicked & beaten by the mob, many injured 3 critical...all flights cancelled to and from ACA......que lastima
> 
> Mexico: Police Block Advance of Normalistas in Acapulco; Protesters Take Airport for 3 Hours | revolution-news.com


There was a similar report about this, or about the airport demonstration, posted to the Iguala/Central America discussion earlier today. 

IMO, the police are cowards as are many in the military. 

There's such a lack of respect for law/order and authority in so many parts of Mexico people act with impunity. I doubt many students, if any, from the affected school in Tixtla were involved in the Acapulco airport incident.

What we are witnessing are violent mobs in different parts of the country robbing stores, robbing motorists, shutting-down highways, stealing gasoline, burnning buildings/offices ... for reasons unrelated to the deaths of the Tixtla students. People who act in this manner dishonor those who have died.

What we're seeing are domestic terrorists, anarchists and just plain thieves ... acting without the fear of punnishment. The deaths of the students are just a "cause" the criminals can latch-onto thinking doing so justifies their violent actions.

I recall, under different circumstances and in different times the Mayor of a major USA city proclaiming, "Shoot to kill, or maim." When all else fails ... not a bad idea, sometimes.


----------



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> Having see the latest videos of students stoning police that were blocking their way to take over the Acapulco Airport bust be killing Acapulco lovers...Very surprised the police did not fire on the students even while 3 police lay on the ground being kicked & beaten by the mob, many injured 3 critical...all flights cancelled to and from ACA......que lastima
> 
> Mexico: Police Block Advance of Normalistas in Acapulco; Protesters Take Airport for 3 Hours | revolution-news.com


I assume "bust" was a typo for must, but in any case, why do you seem so gleeful bashing an Acapulco lover like myself? And, I don't think the students that did the stoning were from Acapulco so what's your point?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

don't know what is gleeful or bashing about my post especially ending by "que Lastima"
And you are correct bust should have been must,AL


----------



## SirRon (Nov 4, 2014)

diablita said:


> I assume "bust" was a typo for must, but in any case, why do you seem so gleeful bashing an Acapulco lover like myself? And, I don't think the students that did the stoning were from Acapulco so what's your point?


correct the protesters came here on buses from other city's 

here is link to one of our local newspapers here in Acapulco:

Acapulco

warning they are very graffic with pictures


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Revolutions were started with less than what has been reported. Recent "Arab Spring" revolts are brought to mind.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I think they are vandals joining in the demonstrations but I also think that many people are fed up with the impunity and the violence . 
The police has to tread easy right now because they could cause serious problems if they start shooting people.
I do not know if the are cords hey have to be following orders and I would not be surprised they are told not to shoot. I bet you that they woud love nothing more shooting the rock threwing people but right now it would not be a good idea.


----------



## SirRon (Nov 4, 2014)

citlali said:


> I think they are vandals joining in the demonstrations but I also think that many people are fed up with the impunity and the violence .
> The police has to tread easy right now because they could cause serious problems if they start shooting people.
> I do not know if the are cords hey have to be following orders and I would not be surprised they are told not to shoot. I bet you that they woud love nothing more shooting the rock threwing people but right now it would not be a good idea.



i am with you, i am sure they had been ordered not to shoot or harm any of the protesters


----------



## buzzbar (Feb 9, 2013)

joaquinx said:


> Revolutions were started with less than what has been reported. Recent "Arab Spring" revolts are brought to mind.


Exactly, and I’m sure at the time they were happening you wouldn’t have had to look far to find people that called participants in these uprisings terrorists or anarchists with no commitment to the cause. 

Respected media organisations are describing the reaction of Mexicans to the horror of Iguala: 


The New York Times: “Social indignation has reached a boiling point in protests across the country. The demonstrations are both natural and justified — and certainly without precedent in recent decades.” ”The citizens of Mexico, feeling deceived by all political parties and all politicians, have been roused to fury.”

The Guardian: “the nation's worst human rights abuse in decades.” There are “demands for the Mexican President and Attorney General to resign.”
The outraged attitude over Iguala right across the country is loud and clear. Yet Longford tries to tell us the violent protests are "for reasons unrelated to the deaths of the Tixtla students”!! 

This is from the same person who, in *47 posts* over the two threads on Iguala, tells us such things as: 


“Iguala may just have been….a local government's response gone horribly wrong. Nothing more than that…”
“I'm also not convinced that the Mayor and/or his wife ordered the execution of the students"
“It will be a mistake if someone associates what happened in Iguala with the drug war”
"Mob and vigilante and/or auto defensa violence isn't rare"
"The protests regarding Iguala have been relatively minor in the country. Much less interest than the kidnapping issue has from time to time garnered"
"I'm hearing (in the D.F.) a surprising amount of comments about Iguala, such as "they got what they deserved"
With the greatest respect, and being as charitable as I can, the only conclusion I can come up with for someone to make these type of statements is that sometimes, for various reasons, a person can lose touch completely with the realities, emotions and vibe of Mexican life and society.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

buzzbar said:


> With the greatest respect, and being as charitable as I can, the only conclusion I can come up with for someone to make these type of statements is that sometimes, for various reasons, a person can lose touch completely with the realities, emotions and vibe of Mexican life and society.


And I'll suggest, with the greatest respect, and being as charitable as I can ... that you don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

I saw those buses heading for Acapulco this morning with trucks of policia going along next to them flashing lights and all. We have been in Guerrero & Michoacan for the past 3 weeks. I know the violent protests are getting all the publicity, but there have been lots of peaceful protests going on with students...marches in Morelia, one caseta out of 6 between Morelia and Zijuantenajo had been taken over by students, but they just handed us typed papers about corruption. Oh and we paid a cheaper toll for some reason. In a couple of small towns students blocked in-roads and held banners...asked for donations and let us pass. Everything we have been near has been peaceful. I agree the looting and violence is wrong....but not everyone is doing that. I think, just maybe...people are paying attention...


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_What we're seeing are domestic terrorists, anarchists and just plain thieves ... acting without the fear of punnishment. The deaths of the students are just a "cause" the criminals can latch-onto thinking doing so justifies their violent actions.

I recall, under different circumstances and in different times the Mayor of a major USA city proclaiming, "Shoot to kill, or maim." When all else fails ... not a bad idea, sometimes. [/QUOTE]_[/I]

As the Pope said about the Cathars in Beziers, France during the crusades against the Cathars when the Cathars took refuge in the Catholic Church and the Pope ordered that the church be burned to the ground burning alive everyone having sought refuge therein and some complained that everyone therein was not complicit is acts contrary to church doctrine, his response was, "Burn them all; God will sort it out."

By the way, that order to shoot to kill or maim from some moronic civic official took me back to the civil rights struggles of the 1960s in my home state of Alabama. Was that Public Safety Commissioner Eugene "Bull" Connor in Birmingham just before turning on the fire hoses and letting loose the pólice dogs on kids or Sheriff Clark in Selma just before the debacle on the Edmund Pettus Bridge against marchers on their way on that 38 mile protest walk to Montgomery where state troopers assaulted peaceful marchers some of whom were nearly killed in that merciless confrontation? My memory must be failing but these were certainly great examples for us to live by today.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Longford I am not sure about all these violent demonstrations, we had quite a few of them in Chiapas and none of them were violent. A few of them are violent but there have been many marches and demonstrations that have gone without any problems.

You are right we see a lot of impunity and that is what is pissing off everyone, There is a big difference between impunity for burning a door and impunity for burning 43 students . Let´s see what will happen in that case, it should be very interesting. 

By the way the demonstration where the door as set on firre was a peaceful demonstration only a few troublemakers went after the door. 
The people burning the door should have been arrested but so should have been all the criminals who killed the thousands of people over the years. How many kidnapping and murders cases do we know that remain unpuniished? It is outrageaous.

Terry when the students or teachers take over the toll booths they collect the tolls and lower the price. You are not obligated to pay them the toll. It happens a lot in Chiapas and we have had the same experience in MIchoacan a few times as well We never experienced a problem in those tolls booth being taken.
I totally agree with you there have been many peaceful protest and marches.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Now I rememeber. It was Mayor Richard J. Daley of Chicago who gave those orders to "...shoot to kill or maim...." Another great example for those of us still alve today.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

> What we're seeing are domestic terrorists, anarchists and just plain thieves ... acting without the fear of punnishment. The deaths of the students are just a "cause" the criminals can latch-onto thinking doing so justifies their violent actions.
> 
> I recall, under different circumstances and in different times the Mayor of a major USA city proclaiming, "Shoot to kill, or maim." When all else fails ... not a bad idea, sometimes.


As the Pope said about the Cathars in Beziers, France during the crusades against the Cathars when the Cathars took refuge in the Catholic Church and the Pope ordered that the church be burned to the ground burning alive everyone having sought refuge therein and some compalined that everyone therein was not complicit is acts contrary to church doctrine, his response was, "Burn them all; God will sort it out."


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

As the intermittent protests, violence, etc. continues, there are reports in Acapulco and Mexico City media today that there have been 14,000 cancellations of hotel reservations for next weekend's _puente _- holiday commemorating the Revolution. A lot of local businesses and their employees will be hurt by the lessened number of tourists from elsewhere in Mexico and the money they were expected to spend.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

buzzbar said:


> Exactly, and I’m sure at the time they were happening you wouldn’t have had to look far to find people that called participants in these uprisings terrorists or anarchists with no commitment to the cause.
> 
> Respected media organisations are describing the reaction of Mexicans to the horror of Iguala:
> 
> ...


I tend to agree someone needs to save up some money and actually come to Mexico to see what it is really like.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

buzzbar said:


> Exactly, and I’m sure at the time they were happening you wouldn’t have had to look far to find people that called participants in these uprisings terrorists or anarchists with no commitment to the cause.
> 
> Respected media organisations are describing the reaction of Mexicans to the horror of Iguala:
> 
> ...





Longford said:


> And I'll suggest, with the greatest respect, and being as charitable as I can ... that you don't know what you're talking about.


I tend to agree with buzzbar. Someone needs to save up some money and actually come to Mexico to see what it is really like.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

> Exactly, and I’m sure at the time they were happening you wouldn’t have had to look far to find people that called participants in these uprisings terrorists or anarchists with no commitment to the cause.


This revolt/demonstration/protest is the tip of the iceberg or taco. The hot stuff is a few bites into it. Sometimes, and this could be one of them, is where the initial protest (or whatever you want to call it) attracts other complaints and wrongs. The initial protest in multiplying itself.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I believe it was the LATimes that reported the cancellations of hotel rooms in Acapulco reached 
19,000 as hotels lay off workers....

Seems weird that the last 2 student massacres have been when the PRI is in Power!!!!!!!!

what a shame!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> I believe it was the LATimes that reported the cancellations of hotel rooms in Acapulco reached
> 19,000 as hotels lay off workers....
> 
> Seems weird that the last 2 student massacres have been when the PRI is in Power!!!!!!!!
> ...


But this massacre happened in a state controlled by the PRD, not that I have any affection for the PRI, just getting the facts straight.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

The facts are the President of Mexico during the student massacre in 1968 was a member of the PRI.....
The facts are the President of Mexico during the student massacre in 2014 is a member of the PRI!


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> The facts are the President of Mexico during the student massacre in 1968 was a member of the PRI.....
> The facts are the President of Mexico during the student massacre in 2014 is a member of the PRI!


This line and my signature: History without insight is mere trivia.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Presidents may be PRI affiliated, but 1968 massacre was a whole different story, and huge difference in every aspect of facts.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

chicois8 said:


> The facts are the President of Mexico during the student massacre in 1968 was a member of the PRI.....
> The facts are the President of Mexico during the student massacre in 2014 is a member of the PRI!


The incident at Iguala has PRD written all over it. The voters in Iguala elected, without claim of fraud, a Mayor affiliated with the PRD. The voters in Guerrero, without claim of fraud, elected a Governor affiliated with the PRD. 










Photo: PRD leader Andres Manuel Lopez Obrador pictured with the Mayor of Iguala and his wife.

Source: La tragedia de Iguala golpea a López Obrador | Internacional | EL PAÃ�S

From what I'm seeing in video news coverage, newspaper articles and photographs and in commentary from friends in different parts of Mexico ... the protests have relatively little to do with the killings in Iguala. They are, as I think it's obvious, more about upset with all forms of government in Mexico and assorted other issues (i.e., thousands of others murdered, the high incidence of kidnapping, high rates of other crimes and massive corruption, and insufficient opportunities to live a decent life in Mexico).


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

There you have it. AMLO with the mayor of Iguala and his wife. If you think the establishment in Guerrero is crooked, try Chiapas - a state so corrupt and ruled by a small group of amoral oligarchical clans, it´s not even crooked anymore - simply fundamental Mexico. 

Change is not coming down the pike.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Hound Dog said:


> There you have it. AMLO with the mayor of Iguala and his wife. If you think the establishment in Guerrero is crooked, try Chiapas - a state so corrupt and ruled by a small group of amoral oligarchical clans, it´s not even crooked anymore - simply fundamental Mexico.
> 
> Change is not coming down the pike.


This won't hurt AMLO just like Iran-Contra didn't hurt Reagan and Monica didn't hurt Clinton.


----------



## manuel dexterity (Oct 2, 2014)

joaquinx said:


> This won't hurt AMLO just like Iran-Contra didn't hurt Reagan and Monica didn't hurt Clinton.


I don't know about not hurting Clinton. The Monica affair apparently had some teeth to it.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=manuel dexterity;5760249]I don't know about not hurting Clinton. The Monica affair apparently had some teeth to it.[/QUOTE]_

Whatever you say Manuel but you can´t deny that jawboning is a way to get a-head in DC. That stained shirt, as it turns out, is the key tp the wjitehouse in a couple of years. ******* from Illinois marrying a ******* from Akansas turned out to be a hell of a good investment. 1f she is elected President, Monica shoild be nominated next Secretary of State pants down.


----------



## manuel dexterity (Oct 2, 2014)

Jeez, mutt. I figured if anyone would get it, it would be you. Whoosh!


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


manuel dexterity said:



Jeez, mutt. I figured if anyone would get it, it would be you. Whoosh!

Click to expand...

_I take that as a compliment.

I really missed you, Sr. Arce after all these years.

Welcome back to Dawg´s world.

By the way, can you believe that the cops in Acapulco are "stoned"?


----------



## manuel dexterity (Oct 2, 2014)

Hound Dog said:


> I take that as a compliment.
> 
> I really missed you, Sr. Arce after all these years.
> 
> ...


Maybe free weed is one of the benefits in their compensation package from the cartel?


----------



## SirRon (Nov 4, 2014)

Hound Dog said:


> I take that as a compliment.
> 
> I really missed you, Sr. Arce after all these years.
> 
> ...



lol what hippy isn't stoned in acapulco?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

SirRon said:


> lol what hippy isn't stoned in acapulco?


I didn't realize that hippies still existed. Or maybe they're just long-haired beach bums .


----------



## Dray2 (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey, I cut my hair many years ago.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

I don't think having a picture taken with someone means anything
That is an ancient idea; if I have a picture with Einstein, that does not make me a genius, and if I have one taken with Chapo Guzman, I'm not a drug dealer, that is a TV idea as well.
JFK and many people had their pictures taken with Wernher von Braun and they were not nazis...or not?


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

AMLO campaigned with the Mayor of Iguala, an his wife. The two are linked, and if any political party has blood on its hands as a result of what happened in Iguala ... it's the PRD, which I don't think is any less corrupt than any of the other Mexican political parties.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Longford said:


> From what I'm seeing in video news coverage, newspaper articles and photographs and in commentary from friends in different parts of Mexico ... the protests have relatively little to do with the killings in Iguala. They are, as I think it's obvious, more about upset with all forms of government in Mexico and assorted other issues (i.e., thousands of others murdered, the high incidence of kidnapping, high rates of other crimes and massive corruption, and insufficient opportunities to live a decent life in Mexico).


Wrong again. Even the conspiracy theorist Anabel Hernadez disagees with you. She calls the recent demonstrations a call for justice for the events of the missing 43 student teachers. She talks nonsense most of the time. 

If it was actually as you describe where is all the publicity you read? I haven´t read any.

You might be upset for your own reasons but Mexicans are focused on what they are demanding here.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Hound Dog said:


> I take that as a compliment.
> 
> I really missed you, Sr. Arce after all these years.
> 
> ...





SirRon said:


> lol what hippy isn't stoned in acapulco?





Isla Verde said:


> I didn't realize that hippies still existed. Or maybe they're just long-haired beach bums .


Here I smell it once in awhile when walking or driving past where the taxistas park in groups and hang out when it is slow on side streets.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> Wrong again. Even the conspiracy theorist Anabel Hernadez disagees with you.


Oh no! We are now turning to a conspiracy theorist as a news pundant? Next we'll be listening to Fox News.


----------



## buzzbar (Feb 9, 2013)

Longford said:


> .. in commentary from friends in different parts of Mexico ... the protests have relatively little to do with the killings in Iguala.


These are the same friends who told you the Iguala students "got what they deserved" ??


----------



## regwill (Jul 2, 2013)

AlanMexicali said:


> Wrong again. Even the conspiracy theorist Anabel Hernadez disagees with you. She calls the recent demonstrations a call for justice for the events of the missing 43 student teachers. She talks nonsense most of the time.
> 
> If it was actually as you describe where is all the publicity you read? I haven´t read any.
> 
> You might be upset for your own reasons but Mexicans are focused on what they are demanding here.


The article is in Spanish.
La Jornada: Construyen familiares de desaparecidos registro nacional genético de víctimas


I think this quote, from a mother whose son disappeared on his way to a wedding in 2008, gets to the heart of the current outrage: "With much respect and affection for the 43 students and their families, but it is necessary to insist that they are the drop which caused the glass to overflow. Behind the case of Ayotzinapa, lamentably, there are more than 24 thousand disappeared." 

The 43 students and their families are important in their own right, but they are also the symbol and focal point for so much pent-up anger, grief, and indignation about all the estimated 24,000 disappeared and 85,000 killed, the complicity of many levels of government with organized crime, ongoing impunity and failure to bring those responsible to justice, etc. etc. So, yes, it is about the 43 students. And yes, it is about all the rest of it. The glass is more than overflowing. 

This is from another thread on this topic , sorry don't know how to do all cut and paste on here .


----------

